# The new Z is nice, but...



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

I'd like it alot better if it looked like this... 










I don't take full credit for this chop... JoesTypeS did the drop, tints, banner, exhaust, and the front end mod. I did the wheels and the wing (both courtesy of a 911 GT2)


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*And I thought I was in love at first...*

Wow. You guys did a damn good job. I'm totally diggin the PhotoShop job. If they did make them like that, I would ACTUALLY talk myself int o stealing one!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, looks very mean!!!!! Good job on the chop.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

*Re: And I thought I was in love at first...*



Zexel said:


> *Wow. You guys did a damn good job. I'm totally diggin the PhotoShop job. If they did make them like that, I would ACTUALLY talk myself int o stealing one! *


The Z looks pretty good in person.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2002)

u gave me a great idea, the rear spoiler will add alot to the vehicle, and i plan on lowering my z as well, but im ont gonna add the porsche wheels the forged aluminum ones are fine for me


----------

